# John Deere X720 No electrical power past the starter solenoid



## Jerry Weyer (Jun 27, 2019)

During my changing the starter solenoid, some how during this process, I must have shorted something out because the solenoid got so hot that I could't not touch it. When I installed it, nothing worked. Before this, I could hear the electric fuel pump running when I turned the key on. Now I hear nothing when I turn the key switch on. I've checked ALL fuses and they all "look" good. I can get the engine to turn over by grounding the positive cable to the solenoid connector for starter interlock clip post. So I do have power to the starter. So before by "booboo" the head lights worked and the fuel pump worked. Now NOTHING works! I changed the key switch and still nothing happens. As I stated, all fuses look good. I don't know how to check out the electrical system to find where there may be a short caused by the solenoid getting so hot I could,t touch it. Can anyone give me any tips? Thanks...


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

If you have a multimeter you can pull each fuse and check continuity with the ohm meter. Much better than looking by eye. Then switch to 12 v DC scale. Ground to battery and start chasing each wire for voltage. It sounds like you have a fusible link in the system that blew, or the power wire from the solenoid to the rest of the system is open. If you do not have a multimeter, you can use a test light, preferably the new model that clips both leads to the battery and has red and green lights inside the handle that shows both hot and ground. Again, start from the power wire at the solenoid and follow to the system. The voltage regulator may have shorted out causing the open circuit, but need a meter or test light to confirm.


----------

